
Show HN: Mastering Next.js – 50 lesson video course on React and Next.js - leerob
Hey y&#x27;all. I just launched a brand-new video course called Mastering Next.js (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;masteringnextjs.com&#x2F;). It&#x27;s the course I wish I had when starting out with React &amp; learning about server-side rendering. Why should you care? React is taking over in front-end development and Next.js is quickly rising as the go-to framework for building Universal JavaScript applications. Companies like Netflix, GitHub, Hulu, Uber, etc. are looking for engineers familiar with Next.js &amp; React.<p>Why did I make the course? I&#x27;ve been using React &amp; Next.js extensively in my professional and personal career for the last 3 years. I love React and Next  and want to share my expertise with the world!<p>The first few modules will no doubt be familiar to the more experienced React folks, but I guarantee you will learn plenty of new tips &amp; tricks for building React applications. To say thanks to HN, I&#x27;m launching with a 50% discount!<p>The course includes 2 full example applications, 4+ hours of content, and 50+ jam-packed lessons. You&#x27;ll have access to the entire source code for both applications, and lifetime access to the videos. Here&#x27;s the full course overview if you&#x27;re interested (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;masteringnextjs.com&#x2F;#overview).<p>If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me a message. I do offer team pricing &#x2F; group rates and student discounts for those who can verify their enrollment
======
leerob
Here's 5 of my favorite articles I've wrote about React & Next.js. Hopefully
this gives you an idea of the quality and type of content to expect. Cheers!

\- Things I've Learned Building Next.js Apps ([https://leerob.io/blog/things-
ive-learned-building-nextjs-ap...](https://leerob.io/blog/things-ive-learned-
building-nextjs-apps))

\- Real-Time Blog Post Views with React and Firebase
([https://leerob.io/blog/real-time-post-views](https://leerob.io/blog/real-
time-post-views))

\- Going Serverless with Next.js, Firebase, and Now
([https://leerob.io/blog/going-serverless-next-firebase-
now](https://leerob.io/blog/going-serverless-next-firebase-now))

\- Using Mapbox with Next.js ([https://leerob.io/blog/using-mapbox-with-next-
js](https://leerob.io/blog/using-mapbox-with-next-js))

\- Configuring Sentry for Next.js Apps ([https://leerob.io/blog/configuring-
sentry-for-nextjs-apps](https://leerob.io/blog/configuring-sentry-for-nextjs-
apps))

